# 1961 Vintage Watch - Advice



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

It's my brother's 50th birthday in July, and I thought I'd look into buying him a watch made in the year he was born (1961). I have about Â£100 - Â£200 to spend, and other than the year of manufacture have no other specifications. What sort of thing am I likely to find for this amount? Where should I look and where should I avoid?

Many thanks

wolfman


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I would suggest you make three more posts and throw yourself on the mercy of the forum


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate to suggest the obvious, but eBay? You might pick up an old Omega for that kind of money.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Lampoc said:


> I hate to suggest the obvious, but eBay? You might pick up an old Omega for that kind of money.


Or you could end up with a pile of sh1te , it's a present for someone

I'm sure someone on the forum will be able to assist in finding a suitable watch


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> I'm sure someone on the forum will be able to assist in finding a suitable watch


+1 a better option


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I hate to suggest the obvious, but eBay? You might pick up an old Omega for that kind of money.


Thanks guys. I have some obvious concerns about buying from e-bay, not least that I could end up with a "Mickey Mouse" watch (and NOT 1961 vintage!!).

wolfman


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

wolfman said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to suggest the obvious, but eBay? You might pick up an old Omega for that kind of money.
> ...


It's somewhat ironic that Mickey Mouse watches, made solely by Timex under licence from Disney, are one of a handful of brands whose 1961 manufacturing year can be specifically identified


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > Lampoc said:
> ...


I didnt realise that. However, I just cant see my brother wearing one - I'd hate to see a grown man cry - especially on his birthday!! :tease:

wolfman


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to suggest the obvious, but eBay? You might pick up an old Omega for that kind of money.
> ...


You could end up with a pile of *****, yes. On the other hand there is a lot of decent stuff on there and I don't think it should be dismissed out of hand. I'm not suggesting for a moment he goes and buys some dodgy redial from the far east, but if he does spot something there I'm sure he could bring it to someone heres attention and they'll be able to advise.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

I am going to have to watch the suggestions on this thread very closely - I'm a '61 vintage too!

Be nice to see what others recommend before leaping out, cheque book in hand


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Surprisingly few suggestions so far. 

wolfman


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your problem is proving the date, your limited to a few makers, have a look in the vintage section and see the sticky post, those are really the only makers you can prove dates..

For your budget I suggest a Accutron...


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Your problem is proving the date, your limited to a few makers, have a look in the vintage section and see the sticky post, those are really the only makers you can prove dates..
> 
> For your budget I suggest a Accutron...


Thank you. I'm sorry, but I dont know what you mean by "sticky post". :shocking:

wolfman


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, the pinned one at the top of the page 'dating vintage watches'


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

wolfman said:


> Thank you. I'm sorry, but I dont know what you mean by "sticky post". :shocking:
> 
> wolfman


Does make the mind boggle if you aren't used to the speak :lol:

All sorts of images conjured up


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Sorry, the pinned one at the top of the page 'dating vintage watches'


Cheers! :thumbsup:

wolfman


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

wolfman said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, the pinned one at the top of the page 'dating vintage watches'
> ...


I've seen one currently on E-Bay - "Omega SEAMASTER WATCH FOR MAN FROM 1961" Seller: Schuhknight. Never used E-Bay before - does it look genuine??

Thanks

wolfman


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

bjohnson said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > Lampoc said:
> ...


BJ, only if there's a readable ink stamp inside the back case, dial dating came in around 67/68 - I'd be very suspicious of a Ticka Timex dial with "2461" to the right of the six marker - although given what a good MM can go for, I suppose a re-dial intended to deceive is not beyond the bounds of possibility. :to_become_senile:

The problem with the ink stamps is that we don't really have a definitive list for all Timex plants in all countries, and then they often get cleaned off as well :yes:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

wolfman said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


As far as can be seen from the pictures it looks ok. On the plus side the seller will meet face to face in Austria on the minus side it's eBay.

Do you really want to take risks given it's a present for someone


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > wolfman said:
> ...


Thanks gaz64. No I dont want to take risks and end up with a pile fake sh~t~, but the responses from the Forum have been less than I hoped, and I'm still not sure where else I can look. :wallbash:

wolfman


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I think for your price your looking at a seiko, if you go retail the one I found was about Â£420 though it came with a 2 year warranty


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

wolfman said:


> It's my brother's 50th birthday in July, and I thought I'd look into buying him a watch made in the year he was born (1961). I have about Â£100 - Â£200 to spend, and other than the year of manufacture have no other specifications. What sort of thing am I likely to find for this amount? Where should I look and where should I avoid?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> wolfman


The sales section of this and other watch forums is definitely the safest place to pick up a good watch at a fair price. If you feel patriotic then a 'Made in England' Smiths is well within the budget. For the money you should (just) be able to pick up a nice Delux in a gold case.

Julian (L)


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > It's my brother's 50th birthday in July, and I thought I'd look into buying him a watch made in the year he was born (1961). I have about Â£100 - Â£200 to spend, and other than the year of manufacture have no other specifications. What sort of thing am I likely to find for this amount? Where should I look and where should I avoid?
> ...


Thanks gaz64 and Julian. I guess I need to check out and register with some more watch forums.

wolfman


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Has anyone got a 1961 watch within wolfmans price bracket? That they would part with of course


----------

